# Naja grass



## thorny

I got some Najas grass a couple of months ago and put it in with my young Angles and in the malawi grow out tank. It didn't take very long to really fill up the 55 grow out. It might have outgrown its welcome around my place. Unless I can find a local market or maybe sell it on AB.


----------



## Lisachromis

You have to be careful with Najas. It's illegal in many states as it can become quite prolific as you've seen.


----------



## Guest

I will trade you some plants for your Naja grass. E mail me for details!  [/b]


----------



## brandonschnupp

Hey can you post a picture of the naja grass? I would be interested in buying some.


----------



## thorny

Hey guys I just got rid of two 5 gallon buckets of najas, I traded it to my lfs for some supplies.
When it grows some more (it won't take too long) I'll get back with you. By the way it does have snails, but I keep 6 clown loaches to keep them in check.


----------



## Bob2

Some one is selling a small patch on AB for $15.00


----------



## turtlehead

the person on AB selling najas is a great person to buy from healthy plants.


----------

